

RevMobile and Apple's new iPhone SDK Agreement - not_an_alien
http://www.runrev.com/company/runrev-blog/revmobile-and-apples-iphone-sdk-agreement/

======
protomyth
would love a little more details on this crucial line: "Steve Jobs has now
rejected our proposal and made it clear that he has no interest in having
revMobile available on the iPhone or iPad in any form."

~~~
boucher
Sure, but how is this line crucial? Do you disagree with the analysis that
3.3.1 clearly bans his company's application?

~~~
jaxn
Well, I think there has been a kind of "wait and see" attitude to see if 3.3.1
is really about the language it was written in or if it is just a means to ban
flash.

We know PhoneGap is in which is designed for cross-platform, but only uses
Javascript in Webviews. What about Titanium which creates an xcode project?

I for one am really curious for any official information on the application of
3.3.1 and that line seems to imply official information.

~~~
mrkurt
PhoneGap is explicitly OK according to the requirements, Titanium isn't.

There's no wait and see, it's "build and pray".

------
misuba
revMo was the wrong product anyway; what's needed is a HyperCard-like dev
environment _that runs on the iPad_ and can open stacks-or-whatever from other
users. I hope they get to work on that.

~~~
gcanyon
Anything like that has always been prohibited by Apple's license.

